# Classic Niggle



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Guys, some of you may recall I recently bought a new Classic.

Somethings niggling me, and im concerned as to whether I should have returned it...

Since its first use, whilst flowing water through it without the Portafilter in place, i'm getting a few tiny black particles in the water. I think I read that this could be material from the inside of the boiler ??

I have therefore refrained from using the machine for hot water only (I boil the kettle instead).

Three questions then...

1. Is it possible for these particles to pass through into my coffee?

2. Is it a common issue?

3. Can I do anything about it?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Apologies if this is stating the obvious but are you sure it's not just old coffee from where you haven't cleaned the grouphead completely (especially under the lip where the portafilter locks in or similar)?


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for your help.

I don't think it is old coffee, as it even happened when I initially set it up and flushed water through it for the first time.

I will give it a good clean anyway and try again.


----------



## rmwkenefeck (Nov 25, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Thanks for your help.
> 
> I don't think it is old coffee, as it even happened when I initially set it up and flushed water through it for the first time.
> 
> I will give it a good clean anyway and try again.


Most machines (I assume it is the same for Gaggias) are tested prior to being shipped so there could have been coffee in there before you got your hands on it


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks, I hope thats the case.

Going to run a good tank of water through it after a good clean and have a closer look.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Gave it a decent clean up last night and flushed another tank full through. In the last container full of water there were about 3 tiny specs of something. Whatever they are i'm sure its nothing to be concerned about. Cheers guys !


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

Do you ever backflush it?

To give you an idea, even when I clean my head with a Caffelat brush (this one http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/accessories/cleaning/cafelat-group-head-cleaning-brush.html) and with a soft cloth after every few shots (I only make a few a day) I still get some residue (i.e. bits of coffee) unless I backflush it with just water. Every couple of weeks I backflush with Puly to give it a good clean.

In the cafe where I worked briefly we used to remove the screens and brush/scrub thoroughly daily and then backflush. This is excessive for home use but even after that we would still get the odd coffee ground come through when we flushed the heads after.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers mate, will have a read up on backflushing


----------

